
EU Teens Under 16 Will Need Parental Consent to Use Facebook and Email - kushti
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet/12049927/Teenagers-under-16-face-being-banned-from-Facebook-and-email-under-EU-laws.html
======
nkrisc
From what I can gather, it doesn't seem entirely unlike COPPA aside from
covering kids up to 16 as opposed to 13.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Protection_Act)

------
CM30
So in other words, really bad news for anyone in Europe running a gaming
website, since a large portion of your audience are under 16. How are the
likes of Eurogamer, Nintendo Life, etc supposed to cope with this sort of
regulation? It puts them at a clear disadvantage compared to American based
sites...

Myself, I'm not sure what I'll do for my own sites. Probably just a 'don't
require accurate information' then never check. Like a tick box saying 'I have
permission to share any personal data under whatever laws'.

